# Parts for a 240sx 1989



## Dtown_240sx (Apr 18, 2012)

Anyone know a good place to find parts for a 1989 240sx...there aren't any junkyards that have my car around central illinois that i am aware of.

I had a few sites, but after my gf's computer crashed she lost them...

any help is appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

try Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market


----------



## Dtown_240sx (Apr 18, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> try Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market


thanks! I think that was one of the sites...I will definitely check it out.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh, if you want new parts...

For OEM Nissan, try 1stAAANissanparts.com or NissanPartsZone.com

For aftermarket parts, try Rockauto.com


----------

